# trying to give up soda pop and smokes



## baldman

I have been a happy smoker for 25 years and been a pop aholic for even longer. I would be able to purchase a 3700 dollars freeze dyer in a year if I did but what a kick in the ass.


----------



## Camel923

Good Luck You just have to want to do it. I am on an Adkins like diet. No bread, chips, cookies, cakes, sugar, rice potatoes, starches very little dairy. Water or tea/coffee with nothing else. Just meat, vegetables, some fruit. in 3 months I dropped 30 pounds. Everyone around m has stuff i like but as nancy Reagan once said, "just say no".


----------



## baldman

Congratulations camel but I can't stop coffee or I will loose my marbles.


----------



## SOCOM42

You can do it, I quit smoking 27 years ago when wife was pregnant.
Quit drinking diet soft drinks except for the occasional at KFC's or equivalent, that was 16 years ago.
Don't and never drank booze other than the occasional wine when dining out, never at home. 
On the smoking, I had tried several times previously over about 10 years with no luck with the gradual method.
I went cold turkey with a purpose, keeping the smoke from wife and unborn baby, their health was more important to me.


----------



## Camel923

baldman said:


> Congratulations camel but I can't stop coffee or I will loose my marbles.


Perhaps I didn't"t communicate well. Black coffe is ok. No cream, no sugar though. My dad had a will power for doing this stuff that was unbelievable. Point is it can be done if you put your heart into it baldman. I want to drop another 40 or so I will definitely be testing my will power.


----------



## iamliberty

This is a game changer. Cutting out soda will radically change your situation. I recently read that sugar causes your red blood cells to bunch together. It's an ugly thing. I have been really cutting out sugar lately too. It's hard. Especially here in the south.


----------



## baldman

Thank you guys so much for your support it means allot


----------



## jro1

Never been a soda guy, but I did quit the coppenhagen back in Dec! Saves me $30 every other day! I did however fall off the wagon today( or was I ever on the wagon?..) I was stretching some wire on an old fence , buddy offered me the Skoal! Like a sucker I went for it! :/
But like every camping season, I get rite back into the chew! Maybe this time will be different since the NDP banned wintergreen and jacked up the price of a tin! $30/tin... I can remember paying $12 back in high school! 
Anyways, hope it all works out for ya..The smoking and soda!


----------



## New guy 101

jro1 said:


> Never been a soda guy, but I did quit the coppenhagen back in Dec! Saves me $30 every other day! I did however fall off the wagon today( or was I ever on the wagon?..) I was stretching some wire on an old fence , buddy offered me the Skoal! Like a sucker I went for it! :/
> But like every camping season, I get rite back into the chew! Maybe this time will be different since the NDP banned wintergreen and jacked up the price of a tin! $30/tin... I can remember paying $12 back in high school!
> Anyways, hope it all works out for ya..The smoking and soda!


You pay $30.00 for a single can????!!!!! What communist country are you in?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jro1

New guy 101 said:


> You pay $30.00 for a single can????!!!!! What communist country are you in?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Canada eh! Taxed out the wazoo on Tabacci


----------



## New guy 101

I pay 4.95 a can

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jro1

New guy 101 said:


> I pay 4.95 a can
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


You send care packages?? We could be friends...
No we can't..I quit chewing...or did I??


----------



## New guy 101

Long as it ain't illegal....

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301

SOCOM42 said:


> You can do it, I quit smoking 27 years ago when wife was pregnant.
> Quit drinking diet soft drinks except for the occasional at KFC's or equivalent, that was 16 years ago.
> Don't and never drank booze other than the occasional wine when dining out,


Now we know why you are so short tempered... : )


----------



## Grim Reality

Give Coke Zero a try.

I have an aversion to the taste of every diet beverage I have ever tried...but Coke Zero is sooooo
close to the taste of real Coke that it's all I buy now.

Grim


----------



## Boss Dog

Good luck on your journey, I quit smoking my pipes last year (need to get them buggers outa' the house). 
I reserve soda's now as a special treat, trying to keep them as rare as possible. 
It's making a difference here. Keep it up!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Congrats! I too am a soda addict, I quit drinking regular cokes except for the occasional one a few years ago and switched to diet. November of last year I realized that I needed to fix and I've transitioned to mainly tea and water although I do keep a limited about of Diet/Zero/10 in the fridge but I went from 3-4 per day to 2 or less. Never had the tobacco problem.


----------



## homegrownrose

I definitely need to quit soda. It's a pricey, junky habit. I can't go to diet because I have blood sugar issues, and my pancreas goes crazy whenever i have sweetener. Severely low blood sugar = no bueno. I've been using soda to regulate my blood sugar and keep it high enough so it doesn't drop dangerously low (irony much), but i need to find a better way.


----------



## Denton

Get of the sodas, first.
Coffee is good unless you want spiked cortisol levels. One cup a day will keep your adrenal glands wide open for 24 hours. Take it from a former coffee addict. Yerba Mate tea is a good replacement.

Give it a month, and then kick the cigarettes. Cold turkey is going to hurt. We're talking things like depression and insomnia for a couple weeks, but there are all natural products you can get at a health food store.

I wish you good luck. It is going to take a lot of strength. A lot of it. 

Once you level out, I suggest paleo diet. It'll help stop the weight gain, along with the kicking the soda habit.


----------



## SittingElf

After trying every method of quitting smoking for years without success....and I mean EVERY method, including Patches, cold turkey, hypnosis, aversion therapy, gum, acupuncture, and pills..... I FINALLY found my method. I discovered electronic cigs and was able to quit immediately. E-cigs only provide nicotine which is benign, and the delivery method is steam. Got my breath, taste buds, color, and health back.

If you try e-cigs to quit, make sure you research for the best manufacturer. Don't go for the cheapest Chinese ones. I have been with V2 Cigs since quitting cigarettes.

Good luck!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Drop one at a time. Try them all at once and you are likely to not make it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

SittingElf said:


> After trying every method of quitting smoking for years without success....and I mean EVERY method, including Patches, cold turkey, hypnosis, aversion therapy, gum, acupuncture, and pills..... I FINALLY found my method. I discovered electronic cigs and was able to quit immediately. E-cigs only provide nicotine which is benign, and the delivery method is steam. Got my breath, taste buds, color, and health back.
> 
> If you try e-cigs to quit, make sure you research for the best manufacturer. Don't go for the cheapest Chinese ones. I have been with V2 Cigs since quitting cigarettes.
> 
> Good luck!


I quit cigs cold turkey and went to ecigs. I second the motion. Get quality juice from here not china.

I quit smokimg did the ecig thing for a couple of years and quit that thing last year - its been a year this month.

I got no gripes with ecig svae it really drys you out. So LOTS of water.


----------



## Prepared One

I never had a problem with soda but smoked in my teens and early 20's. I was up to 3 packs a day at the end when I finally had enough. I was at the bar one night ( as usual in my early 20's ) and looked around the smoke filled room, tossed my pack of ciggs on the bar and said I am done. Hardest thing I ever did was quit smoking and yet, one of the most satisfying things I have ever done. Good luck to you.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

studies show that the people who stopped smoking (for good) usually do so by going cold turkey and suffering through the mess

I quit - it was bad - I smoked for over 35 years.. first week was rough 1st month was bad 1st year was annoying.... now when i walk into walmart or other places where people are or have been smoking or there are a bunch of butts, the smell is horrible....

I am glad i quit and wish I had done it 20 years earlier

EDIT
do not quit both at once... start with smoking


----------



## MI.oldguy

Baldman,stop the pop first.drink iced tea w/ lemon without sugar.I lost up to 80 pounds in a year several years ago after my heart attack.a good book to read is SOS,stop only sugar,by Dr.James Surrell....He is actually a doctor where we live and has a lot of good advice.that's the easy part.cut down on all your sugar intake and you will be amazed after your first few months.

As far as smoking good luck!.the wife and I smoked for 30 years and stopped many times.it is a hard thing to do.we still smoke but,now we vape.not much better but,just a little shot of nicotene until you wind down your vaping is what is working for us.

All the best,MI.oldguy.


----------



## baldman

So far so good no pop no damn cigarettes three pots of coffee this morning kinda angry at the world. But I realize it's my body Cleaning itself out.


----------



## Denton

SittingElf said:


> After trying every method of quitting smoking for years without success....and I mean EVERY method, including Patches, cold turkey, hypnosis, aversion therapy, gum, acupuncture, and pills..... I FINALLY found my method. I discovered electronic cigs and was able to quit immediately. E-cigs only provide nicotine which is benign, and the delivery method is steam. Got my breath, taste buds, color, and health back.
> 
> If you try e-cigs to quit, make sure you research for the best manufacturer. Don't go for the cheapest Chinese ones. I have been with V2 Cigs since quitting cigarettes.
> 
> Good luck!


Vapor, actually. Regardless, a good choice.

I find it a good way to keep me away from the junk food machines. Get the taste without the sugar, and they sell fluid without any nicotine at all.

Research the different flavorings, though. For example, coconut will raise your blood pressure.


----------



## baldman

Thank you Mr Denton I will try that later today.


----------



## Operator6

In a few months you'll feel so good you'll want to celebrate with a cigarette and a coke. 

Don't do it !


----------



## baldman

Right now I am pissed off because I was conceived... Lol


----------



## Operator6

baldman said:


> Right now I am pissed off because I was conceived... Lol


Yeah, you'll be that way for a few weeks. It will pass, give it a chance. Understanding what your body is going through helps. Wanting to quit helps..... A lot !

Hang in there, the first month is the worst of it.


----------



## SOCOM42

When I quit smoking I was at 3-4 packs a day.
The problem came after, everything I ate tasted so much better.
So much so that I went from 175 pounds to 220 in less than a year.
When my size 38 pants need to be upped to 40, I said enough and went on a diet.
A year later I was down to 173 and size 34 pants again, where I started from.
That was the hardest thing to do, quitting smoking was a breeze by comparison.
You have to eat to live, no so with smoking, it was almost impossible not to shovel down more than needed.
Today I eat less than normal, not as active, weight is stable, so what I am doing is still working.


----------



## baldman

Another day ...I feel like crap I coughed up something the size of a vw bug . Very gross.no energy almost late for work.


----------



## SGG

Your body was used to fake energy. Soon enough your body will start creating its own energy and you won't know what to do with yourself haha you will get so much done.

I quit smoking cigarettes a year ago maybe a little bit more. I smoked for close to 15 years about a half a pack a day. I too use a vaporizer but one with adjustable watts and high quality premium juice. I would like to quit that too eventually, but within 3 days of starting to use the vaporizer, I quit cigarettes completely


----------



## Prepared One

Hang tuff Baldman. I remember when I put cigarettes down for good the world was just to damn small to suit me. Just think of all the stuff you can by with the money your going to save.


----------



## baldman

Thank you prepared one and sgg it helps hearing you guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Unsweetened Tea is how I got off the Sodas never missed em


----------



## baldman

Thank you gunners mate.


----------



## Deebo

I won't say anything about smoking... I'm looking at a box of chantix, sitting there saying. Use me. 
I can say, that crystal light is great... 
After a while, and finding what flavor you like best, you'll be away from soda. 
Good luck, hang in there.


----------



## A Watchman

It's like replacing an old flame. Just fall in love again, with something else. Try unsweetened tea, add lemon juice if you like. I also drink green tea.


----------



## baldman

Thanks guys . I still haven't had any pop or smokes I am having nasty headaches and no energy sleeping alot. Getting my butt kicked but it soon get better.


----------



## txmarine6531

I cut waaaay back on cokes over the last several months. I've drank a few so far this year. Smoking is another story. I broke my last e-cig. Jumped out of the truck with it in my lap and it broke when it hit the street. Vaping is the only way I've been able to stop smoking ciggs. I need a new one, been smoking ciggs for the past month. It's kinda hard for the first few days, but the cigg craving goes away pretty quick. Only time I want a cigg when vaping is when I'm extremely mad.


----------



## Slippy

baldman said:


> Thanks guys . I still haven't had any pop or smokes I am having nasty headaches and no energy sleeping alot. Getting my butt kicked but it soon get better.


Hang in there baldman. I quit dip and chew in 1995, started in the early 70s. Physiologically and habitually, you should target 28 days but it's day by day as you know. I'm recovering from knee surgery so no alcohol for a while...my one and only vice.


----------



## baldman

I will have a drink for you sir.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I'm recovering from knee surgery so no alcohol for a while...my one and only vice.


Alcohol is my lone vice as well. ( That and irritating my wife ) I have quite smoking, chasing wild loose women, quit the bars and strip clubs, bar fights, forced to watch what I eat, etc. Taking my alcohol is akin to taking my guns........try it.


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> Alcohol is my lone vice as well. ( That and irritating my wife ) I have quite smoking, chasing wild loose women, quit the bars and strip clubs, bar fights, forced to watch what I eat, etc. Taking my alcohol is akin to taking my guns........try it.


I hear you PO!

As of now, my mobility is limited so Mrs Slippy gets to be my "gopher".

This will not end well...


----------



## Prepared One

Her being your gopher would work as well as my wife being my gopher. Bad things will happen! Perhaps you should reconsider your loaded easy access firearm policy Slippy. I know I sure would.


----------



## SGG

How you doing, bud?


----------



## prepperman

Find your "why", man. It's the only way that it sticks. Once you decide WHY you're giving all that crap up...money, health, loved ones... that will be your driving force. I was reading today about motivation, and simply put you can't wait to be motivated. We're too lazy! You just have to suck it up and do it! Good luck! It's never easy breaking a habit, but it'll pay off in the end.


----------



## 8301

I still do all the major bad habits, snuff, good cigars, beer, and women. The problem is I can't decide which to give up 1st.... : }

But honestly, you guys are right,,, I'd like to have good health another 30+ years.


----------



## GTGallop

baldman said:


> I have been a happy smoker for 25 years and been a pop aholic for even longer. I would be able to purchase a 3700 dollars freeze dyer in a year if I did but what a kick in the ass.


I never picked up the smoking but Coca-Cola was always a weakness. In college it was a 6 a day habit and as an adult I worked my way down to 1 a day for a few stretches but would usually do 2 to 4 cans a day. A good friend of mine has diabetes and feet that look like King Tut. He's talking about getting toes, feet and legs below the knees lopped off soon and has a form of Neuropathy in the brain now that causes fits of dementia. When my doc came back and said I was one can away from diabetes it was enough to go cold turkey. Haven't had a coke in about 35 days now.

As a matter of fact, I cut out all refined sugar and wheat products when I did it so about 35 days for that stuff too. I keep my caloric intake near 1900 to 2100 a day and struggle to eat enough good food to meet that limit. It really is time consuming to do 2000 good quality calories in a day where as before I could do 2000 calories for breakfast.

One time I bought a bag of trail mix from a gourmet snack vendor in the lobby where I work - gourmet trail mix has chocolate and candied walnuts in it FYI. Mindlessly grazing during conference calls, I ate the whole bag. Freaked out I did the math and figured up the calories for the whole bag was like 2500 and enough salt to make my daily limit for the next three and a half days.

So yeah - I get ya! Cutting back is a bitch! A big nasty hairy prison cell queen BEEEEYOTCH!

I can tell you it does get easier. I've been tempted and like lifting weights, each day you train you get stronger and can resist more. I'm almost able to turn down Biegnets and Cafe au Lait at Cafe Du Monde now - almost. So chin up, face to the wind and soldier on. You'll make it, I have faith! And a wee bit of good luck might not hurt either.


----------



## GTGallop

If you are looking for a quality vape source, try Spring Vapor.

https://springvapor.com/

Ironically we use to live about a mile from their shop (moved before they opened). My friend helped them start their business, so when my wife started vaping, he turned us on to them. No discounts and they are still cheaper and better quality than anything I can get over the counter here in Phoenix. And that's with the cost of shipping it out here added in.


----------



## Jp4GA

Hang in there... I have never smoked but did have a bad soda habit. I started by just reducing the number I drank per day and worked my way off of it. Now I can hardly drink a soda-- the taste is just bad to me. Anytime I found myself wanting a soda I would change activities to get my mind off of it for a bit.


----------



## baldman

I am now at two days without a smoke or pop. I had a Shit day at work about two weeks ago kids were being little buggers and I lost it went two town grabbed a box at Camel's and a dew and was right back in it like I never stopped. Back on the wagon I go.


----------



## MisterMills357

You might as well admit defeat, and get on with smoking Camels and drinking Pepsi. Yes, I am an enabler, and I excel in that, so here are more things to do: eat lots of butter and bread, and sausage biscuits. That's what I do, I did not need to plan it out either, it just came along and took me hostage.:disgust:


----------



## Gunn

You can do it. Go to the hospital ask for a smoking cessation booklet. (Free) We Respiratory Therapist give them away, and they do help. I quit smoking, drinking alcohol, doing caffine and smoking pot all on the same day 30+ years ago. Have never regretted it. GOOD LUCK you CAN do it.


----------

